# Stage 1.5 on my S3 (USA)



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Unitronic Stage 1+ on my S3 (USA)*

This past Friday, my car was fitted with a new map. I went with the Unitronic Stage 1+ tune. Thank you CB Tuning in New Tripoli, PA (near Allentown) for taking good care of my car! Sorry I didn't post anything sooner, but I wanted to wait to post any of the details until I've driven the car for a few days. 

First, why tune now? I realize there are a bunch of guys who'll read this, who tune and mod their cars right away - they get it. So, this part is more for the rookies, who require a kick in the ass. I waited until I reached 1,000 miles. But why wait any longer? Let's say you're going to own the car for 3 years and the tune costs $700. Why would you wait a year? This car is BEGGING for a new map. At 3 years, that is 1,095 days, so we're talking $0.639 per day. Enjoy your investment of the tune for the entire duration of your ownership. Otherwise, you're paying more per day LOL and you're only prolonging the inevitable. Once I have time to upload videos, you're going to get a new map for your S3. 

Time 2 Tune

Let's back up. What is Stage 1+? Did I install a new fuel pump or intake? No. Unitronic's Stage 1 is for 91 octane. Their Stage 1+ is for 93 octane. The tune is really welcomed. The car is amazing, stock. But it's not terribly exciting. With the tune, it's exactly what you would expect, FAST!!!!!!!! But it's the rest of the tune that is most impressive.

Shifting is as smooth as stock, in both D and S mode. Sorry guys, the car still revs a bit too high in 2nd gear (at least for me), when in S mode - just like it does stock. In manual mode, call the family, because you're not coming home - ever. When you're in manual mode, you tend to wind it out a bit more, and now the car feels like a completely different animal. And hell yes, it's a lot of fun. The feeling I got during the first few days was that someone popped in a turbo-5. It feels bigger and better.

Yesterday morning and today, I started the car in sub 30 degree (f) weather. The car starts up, just like stock, no weird sounds. All of the "Drive Mode" features are left in tact, including dynamic mode, which will net a higher idle and, of course, open up your exhaust flaps. 

Highway! No need to down-shift in sixth gear, the car pulls like a freight train! The tune seems to dial-in the perfect amount of boost for instant passing power. After setting cruise control, I'm realizing more MPG, which is welcomed. I shot a video of this, and will upload later. I'm seeing 31-33mpg on flat highway roads at approx 70mph. 

Acceleration! You don't need to worry about using launch control to net a 4 second 0-60mph run. Just mash it and the car blasts forward like a bullet. 60' Times will be greatly improved with this tune. But I was paying more attention to the 25-70mph range, it's beast-mode!!!

Driveability. With a tuned turbo-charged car, FAST IS FUN, but I don't like to ignore the way my car really feels. Sure, the capability of the car has changed. And this transformation, without a need for any hardware, is nothing short of shocking. But I require a solid connection between the car and I. What I'm talking about is overall driveability, I don't want to feel any jerky nature. The new map feels like a more powerful stock map. Push your foot down with 0-40% and it feels like stock with slightly improved throttle response. Get to 40-50% throttle and you begin to feel more power. And once you mash it, you feel the instantaneous linear delivery of maximum boost! It's a lot more exciting to drive. 

More on Driveability. The car doesn't feel hyperactive or peaky, it's not too much lower rpm boost. Sometimes you tune a car, and it's fun, more power, sure. But after a while, it begins to feel TOO aftermarket and soon enough the car is driving you. Do you know what I mean? This is not that tune. It feels perfectly SMOOTH, it is delivering perfectly LINEAR power with excellent but not jerky throttle response... I'm the one doing the driving. And I will be driving a lot. This tune is exactly what I was hoping it would be. I am very happy! 


Audi S3 ~ Unitronic Stage 1.5 Map

Give this beautiful car a tune and you have yourself a VERY serious contender. Not that drag racing is the ultimate, I prefer the twisties, that's why I love Quattro/Haldex. But still, you'll be hoping to line-up next to a supercar. You can hang or win, especially if the opposition is a manual. The newfound power and this S-Tronic transmission, is a lethal combo. 

The official stats that I see on UNI's page report:
Stage 1+ 375 HP/350 lb-ft TQ; +57 HP and +50 lb-ft TQ over Unitronic’s recorded stock figures.

P.S. Suspension! Again, for the rookies in here.... this Stage 1+ Unitronic makes this car perfect, almost. It's fairly light, has a confidence-inspiring chassis, and now it's making over 350hp. But I feel that the factory springs are far too soft for all of the power you're going to make with a new tune! You are probably aware that I have aftermarket springs on my S3. I have the H&R Sport Springs. I wanted to address a few things with the springs. Fix the ugly factory wheel gap (check), I wanted far less body roll (check), I wanted better handling overall (check)- especially more control at high speeds (check check)! You should consider ticking those boxes, once you get a tune for this car, trust me! Whether you get a sway bar or two, or just springs (which is what I did), you'll greatly improve the handling. Good luck!


----------



## TetonS4 (Oct 11, 2012)

Awesome review and I think you're nudging me more in the direction with pulling the trigger on the S3 this summer.

If all goes as planned, it seems like the Stage 1.5 tune would be my direction considering 93 is readily available where I am, and i already use it with my GTI (stage 2)...

Anyway, if I do end up going that route, what other mods do you think are absolutely imperative. I know you say springs, but i'm still sitting stock on my GTI so do springs on the S3 require anything additional or literally just H&R springs, not additional parts needed.


What are your opinions on a downpipe or aftermarket exhaust in general and intake?


If i were to wait until the 1k mile mark before doing anything, and the following 4 things were pretty much the extent of my performance mods, what order would you personally apply them for the best bang for my buck, assuming they're added 1 at a time, say 2-3 months apart or so.

1) 1.5 Tune
2) Springs
3) Downpipe (or full exhaust)
4) Intake


And again, great S3 and review on the tune :thumbup:


----------



## kuma1212 (Sep 22, 2005)

Thanks for the review. I just test drove an S3 today and loved it. I did notice it held on 2nd without shifting for what seemed to be
an unusual amount of time. I thought it was just the dynamic mode it was in. Just still not sure whether or not to pull the trigger
and trade in the mk6 golf R (with uni 1+) yet.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

noatonement said:


> Awesome review and I think you're nudging me more in the direction with pulling the trigger on the S3 this summer.
> If all goes as planned, it seems like the Stage 1.5 tune would be my direction considering 93 is readily available where I am, and i already use it with my GTI (stage 2)...
> Anyway, if I do end up going that route, what other mods do you think are absolutely imperative. I knw you say springs, but i'm still sitting stock on my GTI so do springs on the S3 require anything additional or literally just H&R springs, not additional parts needed.
> What are your opinions on a downpipe or aftermarket exhaust in general and intake?
> ...


thx brother.
now that I'm tuned, I'm pushing the car even more, and she's taking it. can't wait to put on good rubber though.

for you? 
I'd say do the RSB first, since you're not a springs guy. then the ass will be in check, little less body roll.
if that's not enough, you can do springs.

I think you have it all figured out. that is the exact order I would go with! although I did springs first b/c my tune wasn't out yet LOL!
turns out, it was good b/c I got to learn the car more, with the new suspension. THEN I got MOAR POWAH!




kuma1212 said:


> Thanks for the review. I just test drove an S3 today and loved it. I did notice it held on 2nd without shifting for what seemed to be
> an unusual amount of time. I thought it was just the dynamic mode it was in. Just still not sure whether or not to pull the trigger
> and trade in the mk6 golf R (with uni 1+) yet.


it's just in Sport mode, that it holds on to 2nd gear too long!! not a Drive Select mode issue, just S shift mode.
cheers.
dude, this chassis!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
you MUST get a mk7 R or an S3, MUST!! :beer::beer::beer:
that's three beers, so drink some water before driving.


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

Ryan,

Not a question about the tune but hopefully you don't mind me going off topic. did you plasti-dip your front grill or order a replacement black grill? Love the look.


----------



## kuma1212 (Sep 22, 2005)

RyanA3 said:


> you MUST get a mk7 R or an S3, MUST!! :beer::beer::beer:
> that's three beers, so drink some water before driving.


Yeah I'm thinking the same! although I'm trying to decide between that and switching my
wife's Q5 for an SQ5. Drove both the SQ5 and S3 today. Both feel fast, but SQ5 is just 
so big and heavy! Since she doesn't know how to drive a manual, me getting an S3 is
actually helping her right?


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

Xanlith said:


> Ryan,
> 
> Not a question about the tune but hopefully you don't mind me going off topic. did you plasti-dip your front grill or order a replacement black grill? Love the look.


Thx man, I love the look. No worries, but yea I'd like to keep this OT.
click here http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7097554-2015-Audi-S3-introduction/page2
content starts around post #55



kuma1212 said:


> Yeah I'm thinking the same! although I'm trying to decide between that and switching my
> wife's Q5 for an SQ5. Drove both the SQ5 and S3 today. Both feel fast, but SQ5 is just
> so big and heavy! Since she doesn't know how to drive a manual, me getting an S3 is
> actually helping her right?


LMAO
And yea, too heavy. Need tossability!!!!
There are a few guys with that combo, best of both worlds SQ5 (wife) and S3.
I'll prolly upgrade my wife in a year or so, she's rocking the new style Ford Escape right now.


----------



## BGR (Jul 23, 2014)

Great review. I know the "peaky" feel you describe coming from a 135i with a Stage 1+ Accessport tune. I actually removed the tune after a few days because while it was definitely faster, it didn't drive as well. 

Does the Unitronic tune have any impact on the kick down feature or automatic upshift at redline? The kick down really annoys me, although I've gotten used to being more gental on wide open throttle (part of me is skeptical that it is still 100% throttle if you aren't engaging the kick down). The redline auto upshift I have no way to avoid though.


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

BGR said:


> Does the Unitronic tune have any impact on the kick down feature or automatic upshift at redline? The kick down really annoys me, although I've gotten used to being more gental on wide open throttle (part of me is skeptical that it is still 100% throttle if you aren't engaging the kick down). The redline auto upshift I have no way to avoid though.


I had the same concern when I got my GLI.. I did some datalogging with VCDS, and the load request doesn't increase when you pass kickdown, it just sets a different value to true instead of false (essentially; they don't use true/false, but there's a measuring block you can see changes when you activate kickdown).


----------



## BGR (Jul 23, 2014)

The official word from Unitronic is that this tune isn't released yet and won't be for another 3-4 weeks. I guess it is good to known people


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

BGR said:


> The official word from Unitronic is that this tune isn't released yet and won't be for another 3-4 weeks. I guess it is good to known people


Ryan, the OP, was provided with an opportunity to get our Performance Software prior to the official launch. Our Performance Software is readily available for the North American 8V S3's, however, an official product launch is coming very soon. We'll be sure to make announcements once the official launch happens. In the meantime, if anyone is interested in getting our Performance Software, please contact your local Authorized Unitronic Dealer by using our Dealer Locator.


----------



## hybridcmk (Oct 10, 2013)

is there an option to see oil temp?


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

hybridcmk said:


> is there an option to see oil temp?


yes it's under lap timer


----------



## Panch (Aug 27, 2003)

With the tune, have you run into any issues when taking into dealer for service appointments?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

Panch said:


> With the tune, have you run into any issues when taking into dealer for service appointments?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


not yet 

but now that the snow is gone and the roads are being repaired, and the windows are open....
smoooooooth power
too much fun to go home
and it sounds great too!


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

I put my summer tires on recently. I am really appreciating the tune now! Can't wait to hit the strip next week.


----------



## CbutterK (Feb 27, 2015)

So Ryan, I ended up with the GIAC Stage 1 tune, as my fave local shop Parts Score is a GIAC dealer. While there is a dramatic power/speed improvement and smooth under light throttle & full throttle, I'm having a bit of harsh shifting at part throttle on boost. I'm being told it is due to the DSG getting confused as the result of increased torque, and will be resolved with a DSG flash when its released. Do you notice any firmer shifting at part throttle in comfort mode with the Uni tune?


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

CbutterK said:


> So Ryan, I ended up with the GIAC Stage 1 tune, as my fave local shop Parts Score is a GIAC dealer. While there is a dramatic power/speed improvement and smooth under light throttle & full throttle, I'm having a bit of harsh shifting at part throttle on boost. I'm being told it is due to the DSG getting confused as the result of increased torque, and will be resolved with a DSG flash when its released. Do you notice any firmer shifting at part throttle in comfort mode with the Uni tune?


Negative. No issues at all. Is it a 30 day trial? 
Sorry to hear that. 
I have some videos- but need to host and post!


----------



## scope213 (Feb 19, 2015)

It's been awhile...how's the tune so far? opcorn:


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

The car just hit 3,000 miles. This means 2,000 miles with the Unitronic 1+ tune. The tune gives the car the extra performance it deserves. No signs of anything weird, no cel... no weird sounds. Shifting is the same as stock, and while I'm not experiencing harsh shifts, I want a DSG tune. The factory programming really holds 2nd gear far too long in S mode. I have been using M mode the most, the car is too much fun to ignore M mode, especially with 350+hp. The map is solid. Not peaky at all. Just smooth power with a perfect delivery. You wouldn't believe the delivery. It just feels like a bigger engine was put in.... just perfection. At this point, the car is feeling stronger than ever, as it's breaking in and I become more comfortable with it. Not one visit to the dealer yet. And I don't have the UniConnect yet, as it's not available for our cars (at least I don't think so).


----------



## scope213 (Feb 19, 2015)

Very nice! Thanks for the update! Also, I had some questions:

1. You said H&R springs...are they Super Sport or Sport?
2. What wheel spacer size did you use on your rear? 
3. Also, on 18 inch stock rims which spacer sizes do you suggest? 

Thanks for your time!
:beer:


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

scope213 said:


> Very nice! Thanks for the update! Also, I had some questions:
> 
> 1. You said H&R springs...are they Super Sport or Sport?
> 2. What wheel spacer size did you use on your rear?
> ...


thx cheers

1 h&r sports
2. no spacers on my HRE wheels, see below
3. see below

read post #103 here and continue through the thread.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7097554-2015-Audi-S3-introduction/page3


----------



## scope213 (Feb 19, 2015)

Thx!

Wow never had a chance to read your "journey" in modding your car until now, lol. Jeezus your s3 is clean as f#$$! Reminds me how super stock my car is!  No tuning for me but I definitely want the springs and spacers. Calling around for quotes. 

Thanks again!


----------

